# WTB used Roamio Plus/Pro w/LT



## slingblade01 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone looking to sell their the Roamio Plus or Pro w/lifetime?


----------



## slingblade01 (Dec 3, 2015)

can't do PM yet


----------



## slingblade01 (Dec 3, 2015)

...and this makes 10. Now I can PM


----------



## dboneusc (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a Pro w/ Lifetime that I'm interested in selling. Not sure I've hit the PM post-count yet either...


----------



## squasher (Jan 4, 2016)

Please PM me if you have one for sale.

I haven't reached the post count either so I am unable to PM.


----------

